# Ar 15 upper what to buy - confused



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a lower and want to buy an upper but there are so many Options i have no idea what to get. I just want something traditional with iron sights. Do I need a carry handle? Can I add a scope later if I want to any upper? I'm thinking 16" barrel with 1:9 twist. What handgrips are good? Thanks


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

16" barrel flat top with open sights is as good as it gets. They are all pretty comparable in quality and some have a chrome lined barrel. You won't need the chrome lined barrel if your just a recreational shooter. Most folks would never wear a standard barrel out. You can add optics later to a flat top and/or quad rail handgrips that will accept accessories. The accessories are what gets expensive.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay. On the site there are A1, A2, and A3. Any benefit to one over the other? When you say open sites, do u mean iron sites? Do I need a carry handle?


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Agree. Flat top, 16-18", 1/8 twist, .556 cal. I'm not a fan of the carry handle. 

I don't know what all the A#'s mean either. I just tell them what I want and thats what they give me.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> On the site there are A1, A2, and A3.


A1, A2, A3, are all military designations for M16 rifles. Though the terms are used on the civilian semi auto's they don't really apply.

A1 - Original Vietnam era rifle. 20 inch barrel, 1in14 twist rate, triangle hand guard, fixed carry handle, fully auto fire.

A2 - Very similar to the A1 but the twist rate is faster, barrel is thicker, adjustable rear sight added to carry handle, forearm is round instead of triangular, butt stock slightly longer, shell deflector added to the upper receiver, three round burst fire.

A3 - Same as A2 but fully auto fire instead of three round burst.

A4 - Removable carry handle, Picatinny rail on upper receiver, three round burst, Quad rail hand guard, 

M4 - Essentially a carbine version of the A4.

M4A1 - full auto version of M4.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks BBs, that cleared up a lot for me. I was actually a lot closer in my guesses. 

Chaps, I agree with everyone else, go with a flat-top. My Rock River came with a removable carry handle and I actually liked using it before I put my POS tac-scope on it. I tried shooting a rifle with flip-up sights once but to me it didnt feel the same as my carry handle. But that part comes down to strictly personal preference. Besides, Im not sure about today but at one time you could pick up a carry handle from RRA for $25. Aint going to find a set of flip-ups for that price.


----------

